# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Προβλημα με τον υπνο

## Kristi09

Καλησπερα σας.Πριν περιπου ενα μημα ξεκινησα θεραπεια με εσκιταλιπράμη για διαταραχη πανικου.Το προβλημα ξεκινησε περιπου στην βδομαδα οπου ολα ρα συμπτωματα που ειχα εγινα τρις χειροτερα και με επιασε μια αυπνια οπου για 3 βραδιες δεν εκλεισα καθολου ματι καο δεν ενιωθα και καθολου κουρασμενη.Τρόμαξα πολυ και σταματησα τα χαπια.Την επομενη μερα ενιωσα καλυτερα χωρις τα χαπια και κοιμηθηκα καλα.Εδω και κανα 4ημερο ομως δεν ξερω αν ειναι ο φοβος η τι αλλο ,αλλα παλι δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω.Ο γιατρος μου εγραψε ζοπικλόνη και παιρνωμισο χαπι και κοιμαμαι.Σκεφτομαι να αγορασω μελατονινη μπαςκαι βοηθησει.θα ηθελα να μου πειτα παρομοιες εμπειριες και τι σας βοηθησε εσας.

----------


## Niels

Βασικά η εσιταλοπραμη θέλει χρόνο για να δράσει οπότε συνήθως δίνουν και xanax για τον ύπνο. Τώρα αν κατάλαβα καλά την έχεις σταματήσει και παίρνεις μόνο το υπνωτικό και ψάχνεις και κάτι αντί για αυτό. Μελατονίνη είτε μόνη της είτε με βαλεριάνα μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να δεις αν σε βοηθήσει, χαμομήλι, βαλεριάνα σαν ρόφημα, μαγνήσιο έχω διαβάσει που λένε ότι βοηθάει... εξαρτάται τον οργανισμό, την αιτία και την ένταση του προβλήματος. Εμένα σκέτη η μελατονίνη μου προκαλούσε πλήρη αϋπνία. Μελατονίνη με βαλεριάνα με βοήθησε για ένα διάστημα. Όταν έπαψε να με βοηθάει ξεκίνησα μικρή δόση ρεμερον που είναι αντικαταθλιπτικό με υπναγωγο δράση. Υπάρχουν κι άλλα συμπληρώματα που λένε ότι βοηθούν, αν γκουγκλαρεις είτε στα ελληνικά είτε στα αγγλικά θα σου βγάλει διάφορα. Εγώ ψάχνω ιστοσελίδες με κριτικές αν και κάποιες δεν είναι αντικειμενικές. Επίσης να αποφεύγεις να τρως πολύ το βράδυ, επίσης να αποφεύγεις να τρως το βράδυ φρούτα, αλκοόλ, σοκολάτα, αναψυκτικά κλπ που περιέχουν ζάχαρη ή καφεινη.

----------


## Kristi09

> Βασικά η εσιταλοπραμη θέλει χρόνο για να δράσει οπότε συνήθως δίνουν και xanax για τον ύπνο. Τώρα αν κατάλαβα καλά την έχεις σταματήσει και παίρνεις μόνο το υπνωτικό και ψάχνεις και κάτι αντί για αυτό. Μελατονίνη είτε μόνη της είτε με βαλεριάνα μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να δεις αν σε βοηθήσει, χαμομήλι, βαλεριάνα σαν ρόφημα, μαγνήσιο έχω διαβάσει που λένε ότι βοηθάει... εξαρτάται τον οργανισμό, την αιτία και την ένταση του προβλήματος. Εμένα σκέτη η μελατονίνη μου προκαλούσε πλήρη αϋπνία. Μελατονίνη με βαλεριάνα με βοήθησε για ένα διάστημα. Όταν έπαψε να με βοηθάει ξεκίνησα μικρή δόση ρεμερον που είναι αντικαταθλιπτικό με υπναγωγο δράση. Υπάρχουν κι άλλα συμπληρώματα που λένε ότι βοηθούν, αν γκουγκλαρεις είτε στα ελληνικά είτε στα αγγλικά θα σου βγάλει διάφορα. Εγώ ψάχνω ιστοσελίδες με κριτικές αν και κάποιες δεν είναι αντικειμενικές. Επίσης να αποφεύγεις να τρως πολύ το βράδυ, επίσης να αποφεύγεις να τρως το βράδυ φρούτα, αλκοόλ, σοκολάτα, αναψυκτικά κλπ που περιέχουν ζάχαρη ή καφεινη.


Το προβλημα ξεκινησα οταν ξεκινησα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα ξαφνικα δεν μπορουσα με τιποτα να κοιμηθω.Αφου τα σταματησα επανηλθα και κοιμομουνα κανονικα αλλα εδω και κατι μερες παλι δεν με πιανει ο υπνος και παθαινω κρισεξς πανικου με την ιδεα του υπνου.Ενω με στην ημερα νιωθω πολυ κουρασμενη τρεχω αποδω και απο κει ξαφνικα το βραδυ πριν τον υπνο απλα δεν μπορω να κοιμηθώ.Εχω παρει στο παρελθον μικρη δοση αντικαταθλιπτικων που με βοηθησαν στο να κοιμηθώ.Εχθες πηρα μελατονίνη 1 mg δεν βοηθησε ομως καθολου.Οι σκέψεις το βραδυ μεκατακλίζουν και δεν μπορω με τιποτα να κοιμηθω συν σκεφτομαι οτι δεν θα κοιμηθω και νιωθω το κεφαλι μου βαρυ.

----------


## Ευλογητός

Η μελατονίνη είναι πολύ ανίσχυρη για να σε βοηθήσει να κοιμηθεις. Πιστεύω κάποιο ναρκωτικό θα σε βοηθούσε.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Η μελατονίνη είναι πολύ ανίσχυρη για να σε βοηθήσει να κοιμηθεις. Πιστεύω κάποιο ναρκωτικό θα σε βοηθούσε.


Όταν λες ναρκωτικό τι εννοείς;

----------


## Ευλογητός

Εννοώ τα ναρκωτικά δ κατηγοριας που συνταγογραφουν οι ψυχίατροι.

----------


## Kristi09

> Εννοώ τα ναρκωτικά δ κατηγοριας που συνταγογραφουν οι ψυχίατροι.


Ο γιατρος μου εγραψε υπνωτικά αλλα μου ειπε προκαλουν εξαρτηση...Εσυ τι εννοεις ακριβως;

----------


## Ευλογητός

Αυτά τα υπνωτικά εννοώ, ναρκωτικά είναι και αυτά για το κράτος τα κατατάσσει στη δ κατηγορία των ναρκωτικών ουσιών. Όντως προκαλούν εξάρτηση όπως όλα τα ναρκωτικά γι αυτό καλό είναι να αποφεύγονται οι να χρησιμοποιούνται για διαστήματα μόνο και μετά να τα κόψεις.

----------


## Kristi09

> Αυτά τα υπνωτικά εννοώ, ναρκωτικά είναι και αυτά για το κράτος τα κατατάσσει στη δ κατηγορία των ναρκωτικών ουσιών. Όντως προκαλούν εξάρτηση όπως όλα τα ναρκωτικά γι αυτό καλό είναι να αποφεύγονται οι να χρησιμοποιούνται για διαστήματα μόνο και μετά να τα κόψεις.


Ναι μου εχει δωσει μονο κουτι των 20.Ψαχνω εναλλακτικες ομως για να κοιμαμαι η μελατονινη δεν ειχε δράσει δυστυχως.

----------


## Niels

Η μελατονίνη είναι hit or miss. Σε κάποιους δουλεύει σε άλλους όχι. Και γενικά αν το αγχος είναι στο κόκκινο και να βοηθήσει ένα συμπλήρωμα δύσκολο να είναι αρκετό.

----------


## Kristi09

> Η μελατονίνη είναι hit or miss. Σε κάποιους δουλεύει σε άλλους όχι. Και γενικά αν το αγχος είναι στο κόκκινο και να βοηθήσει ένα συμπλήρωμα δύσκολο να είναι αρκετό.


Σιγουρα ναι.Απλα απτο να παρω υπνωτικα ψαχνω κατι αλλο.Διαβασα για ελαιο καναβης και πως βοηθαεει στην αϋπνια και την καταθλιψη.Γενικα ψαχνω εναλλακτικους τροπους.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Σιγουρα ναι.Απλα απτο να παρω υπνωτικα ψαχνω κατι αλλο.Διαβασα για ελαιο καναβης και πως βοηθαεει στην αϋπνια και την καταθλιψη.Γενικα ψαχνω εναλλακτικους τροπους.


Καλά κανεις και το ψάχνεις. 
Το πρόβλημα σου είναι μόνο ο ύπνος;

----------


## Kristi09

> Καλά κανεις και το ψάχνεις. 
> Το πρόβλημα σου είναι μόνο ο ύπνος;


Οχι ειναι και οι κρισεις πανικου.Γενικα εχω ανχωδη διαταραχη και επαιρνα παλιοτερα αγωγη αλλα την σταματησα τοτε.Ξεκινησα πριν λιγες βδομαδες την ιδια αγωγη και απο τοτε χειροτερεψαν όλα.Πλεον ο υπνος ειναι το μεγαλο προβλημα μου.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Οχι ειναι και οι κρισεις πανικου.Γενικα εχω ανχωδη διαταραχη και επαιρνα παλιοτερα αγωγη αλλα την σταματησα τοτε.Ξεκινησα πριν λιγες βδομαδες την ιδια αγωγη και απο τοτε χειροτερεψαν όλα.Πλεον ο υπνος ειναι το μεγαλο προβλημα μου.


Κατάλαβα. Έχεις δίκιο, ο ύπνος είναι πολύ μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Εγώ που έχω την υπνηλία σχεδόν όλη μέρα κι είμαι σας ζόμπι από την καταστολή δεν την παλεύω καθόλου. Γι αυτό θέλω να τα σταματήσω….

----------


## Niels

> Σιγουρα ναι.Απλα απτο να παρω υπνωτικα ψαχνω κατι αλλο.Διαβασα για ελαιο καναβης και πως βοηθαεει στην αϋπνια και την καταθλιψη.Γενικα ψαχνω εναλλακτικους τροπους.


Καλά κάνεις. Αν δοκιμάσεις κάτι και δεις αποτέλεσμα πες μου γιατί ταλαιπωρουμαι χρόνια με την αϋπνία.

----------


## Vox

> θα ηθελα να μου πειτα παρομοιες εμπειριες και τι σας βοηθησε εσας.


Δεν έχω κάποιου είδους πάθηση ή διαταραχή αλλά πολύ απαιτητικές συνθήκες ζωής με στρες και λίγο ύπνο. Όταν νιώθω ότι χρειάζομαι βοήθεια, για να κοιμηθώ πιο βαθιά παίρνω για λίγες μέρες μερικές σταγόνες από το εκχύλισμα συκιάς. Δεν είναι ηρεμιστικό ή υπνωτικό αλλά ρυθμίζει το νευρικό σύστημα, βελτιώνει την ποιότητα του ύπνου και βοηθάει να τιθασεύσεις τις αγωνίες.

----------


## Kristi09

> Δεν έχω κάποιου είδους πάθηση ή διαταραχή αλλά πολύ απαιτητικές συνθήκες ζωής με στρες και λίγο ύπνο. Όταν νιώθω ότι χρειάζομαι βοήθεια, για να κοιμηθώ πιο βαθιά παίρνω για λίγες μέρες μερικές σταγόνες από το εκχύλισμα συκιάς. Δεν είναι ηρεμιστικό ή υπνωτικό αλλά ρυθμίζει το νευρικό σύστημα, βελτιώνει την ποιότητα του ύπνου και βοηθάει να τιθασεύσεις τις αγωνίες.


Θα το ψάξω και αυτο σε ευχαριστω για την συμβουλη

----------


## Kristi09

> Καλά κάνεις. Αν δοκιμάσεις κάτι και δεις αποτέλεσμα πες μου γιατί ταλαιπωρουμαι χρόνια με την αϋπνία.


Και εσυ ε;Χθες ξαπλωσα στις 11 το βραδυ να κοιμηθω με πηρε ο υπνος κατα της 4 και ως τις 8(που σηκωθηκα) ξυπνησα ενδιαμεσα κανα 4 φορες.Δεν ξερω τι στο καλο εχω αποδιοργανωθει πληρως στο θεμα υπνου,αυτο μου ελειπε τωρα.Αν βρω κατι που με βοηθαει βεβαιως θα σε ενημερωσω,προς το παρον δοκιμαζω κατι φυτικά μηπως και βοηθήσει κατι

----------


## Kristi09

> Κατάλαβα. Έχεις δίκιο, ο ύπνος είναι πολύ μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Εγώ που έχω την υπνηλία σχεδόν όλη μέρα κι είμαι σας ζόμπι από την καταστολή δεν την παλεύω καθόλου. Γι αυτό θέλω να τα σταματήσω….


Αν τα σταματησεις ομως θα εισαι καλυτερα;τι χαπια παιρνεις εσυ;

----------


## Sofaki

Και εγώ πολλές αϋπνίες από τότε που έπαθα COVID. Παίρνω και ladose μακάρι να με πιάσουν γιατί έχω πάθει κατάθλιψη

----------


## Nefeli28

> Αν τα σταματησεις ομως θα εισαι καλυτερα;τι χαπια παιρνεις εσυ;


Εγώ παίρνω anafranil και rapiproz για ΙΔΨ

----------


## Kristi09

> Και εγώ πολλές αϋπνίες από τότε που έπαθα COVID. Παίρνω και ladose μακάρι να με πιάσουν γιατί έχω πάθει κατάθλιψη


Μακαρι να σε πιασουν να κοιμασαι καλα .Εμενα το αντιθετο νε εσκιταλοπραμη 3 βραδιες δεν εκλεισα ματι Πλεον παιρνω κατι φυτικα

----------


## Kristi09

> Εγώ παίρνω anafranil και rapiproz για ΙΔΨ


Καταλαβα και σε κανουν σαν ζομπι αυτα.ποσο καιρο τα παιρνεις.Αν τα παιρνεις αρκετο καιρο και σε επηρεαζουν αρνητικα δεν θα επρεπε να στα αλλαξει;Εγω εχασα εμπιστοσυνη απο γιατρους εδω τουλαχιστον που ζω (Γερμανια) δεν τους εμπιστευομαι.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Καταλαβα και σε κανουν σαν ζομπι αυτα.ποσο καιρο τα παιρνεις.Αν τα παιρνεις αρκετο καιρο και σε επηρεαζουν αρνητικα δεν θα επρεπε να στα αλλαξει;Εγω εχασα εμπιστοσυνη απο γιατρους εδω τουλαχιστον που ζω (Γερμανια) δεν τους εμπιστευομαι.


Τα παίρνω περίπου 2 χρόνια. Έχω αλλάξει πολλές φορές φαρμακευτικά σχήματα και 2 φορές άλλαξα και ψυχίατρο. 
Τώρα του ειπα ότι δεν αντέχω άλλο, θέλω να τα μειώσουμε και σιγά σιγά να πάμε σε διακοπή.

----------


## Kristi09

> Τα παίρνω περίπου 2 χρόνια. Έχω αλλάξει πολλές φορές φαρμακευτικά σχήματα και 2 φορές άλλαξα και ψυχίατρο. 
> Τώρα του ειπα ότι δεν αντέχω άλλο, θέλω να τα μειώσουμε και σιγά σιγά να πάμε σε διακοπή.


Σε καταλαβαινω ετσι ενιωσα και εγω στοπρωτο 10ημερο τα παρατησα βεβαια εγω επαιρνα 5 mg.

----------


## Kristi09

> Καλά κάνεις. Αν δοκιμάσεις κάτι και δεις αποτέλεσμα πες μου γιατί ταλαιπωρουμαι χρόνια με την αϋπνία.


Εχει ενα 4ημερο που παιρνω φυτικα φαρμακα(ζω στην Γερμανια).Λεγονται neurodoron απτηνμαρκα weleda με βοηθησαν και στο ανχος και στην αϋπνια.

----------


## Niels

Δεν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα. Ομοιοπαθητικά είναι;

----------


## Kristi09

> Δεν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα. Ομοιοπαθητικά είναι;


 Ναι ειναι ομοιοπαθητικα.Με βοηθησαν ομως τελικα για λιγο καιρο και ξανα η αϋπνια αρχισε.

----------


## Niels

Έχω κάνει ομοιοπαθητική τρεις φορές, για εξάμηνο τις δύο και κάνα χρόνο την τρίτη. Νομίζω πως είναι φαινόμενο placebo. Δεν πρόκειται να ξανασχοληθω.

----------


## Kristi09

> Έχω κάνει ομοιοπαθητική τρεις φορές, για εξάμηνο τις δύο και κάνα χρόνο την τρίτη. Νομίζω πως είναι φαινόμενο placebo. Δεν πρόκειται να ξανασχοληθω.


Δοκιμαζω αυτο τον καιρο ελαιο κανναβης και ει αι η τελευταια μου επιλογη πριν παρω παλι αντικαταθλιπτικα.

----------


## Niels

> Δοκιμαζω αυτο τον καιρο ελαιο κανναβης και ει αι η τελευταια μου επιλογη πριν παρω παλι αντικαταθλιπτικα.


Έχω διαβάσει κι εγώ διάφορα για αυτό αλλά έχω μπερδευτεί γιατί υπάρχουν πολλά είδη, ή όχι; Εγώ παρόλο που παίρνω ρεμερον για τον ύπνο αν αγχώνομαι βλέπω εφιάλτες και την επόμενη μέρα νιώθω χάλια από τον κακό ύπνο.

----------


## Kristi09

> Έχω διαβάσει κι εγώ διάφορα για αυτό αλλά έχω μπερδευτεί γιατί υπάρχουν πολλά είδη, ή όχι; Εγώ παρόλο που παίρνω ρεμερον για τον ύπνο αν αγχώνομαι βλέπω εφιάλτες και την επόμενη μέρα νιώθω χάλια από τον κακό ύπνο.


Αποτι ξερω ειναι ενα ειδος λαδιου.Τα παιρνεις για υπνο αυτα η και για καταθλιψη; Δεν τα γλιτωνω τα χαπια τελικα νομιζα θα το παλεψω αλλα μαλλον θα ξεκινησω παλι αγωγη

----------


## Niels

> Αποτι ξερω ειναι ενα ειδος λαδιου.Τα παιρνεις για υπνο αυτα η και για καταθλιψη; Δεν τα γλιτωνω τα χαπια τελικα νομιζα θα το παλεψω αλλα μαλλον θα ξεκινησω παλι αγωγη


Για ύπνο τα πήρα πριν ένα χρόνο αλλά με βοήθησαν κυρίως το πρώτο εξάμηνο και στη διάθεση και στο αγχος παρόλο που παίρνω μικρή δόση (η μικρή είναι για τον ύπνο). Πλέον δεν με βοηθούν όπως πριν σε κανένα τομέα. Βοηθούν αλλά όχι όπως πριν.

----------


## Niels

Αφού τα περιμένουμε όλα από τα χάπια, τα συμπληρώματα και λοιπές μαγικές λύσεις τι προκοπή να δούμε; Και ψυχοθεραπεία που κάνω αφού δεν κάνω αλλαγές στη ζωή μου δεν αλλάζουν πολλά στο πώς αισθάνομαι.

----------

